# Electronics



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

About to move to Dubai, my wife's desktop computer will stay at our home outside Paris, so we are trying to decide wether to buy a new Laptop in France before the move, or get one in Dubai. A 15" Apple mac Book Pro with 4gb of ram retails at approx 1500€ here, or about 7400 AED. Now that price includes 20% VAT, since Dubai is tax free, I'm assuming that electronics will be more affordable in Dubai, I was not able to find prices on the apple.com/ae website. Thanks in advance for your insights.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try people on-line like like sharaf dg and jacky's electronics, maybe they have prices.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Dubai is tax free on earnings, not on purchases.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Anywhere from 5000 AED to the price you are already getting in France depending on the GHz you choose. Plus you can get some nice bundled deals here like some free software etc. Who knows, after looking at all the BIG and in your face stuff here maybe you might want to upgrade to the bigger 17 inch machine as well...that's retailing for around 10,000 AED...

If you do decide to buy back home, check up on the extended warranties and stuff as to whether they apply here or not. 

and if you decide to buy it from here...

DG Sharaf stocks the Macbooks, plus there is a Mac dealer in Ibn Battuta Mall and I have seen one definetly in Bur Juman.


----------



## Treefungus (Jan 18, 2010)

Dubai is not cheap. If I were you I would buy it in France and then reclaim the VAT when moving. This will make it much cheaper in France then in Dubai.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

yup Frenchy...I just checked at both the Apple re-seller here and at DG Sharaf...do not buy it from here...I repeat...do not buy it from dubai..you are getting much better prices in Paris. My initial estimates were incorrect as they were for the 13" models...the 15" one is for 8,999 AED...However I stand correct for the 17" one though.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MasJ (Mar 22, 2010)

The prices listed at this site are the prices that you'll get in Dubai [at almost any store..]:
shop(dot)appleme(dot)ae


Okay, so 15'' Macbook pro 4GB is about 8499 here. Apple laptops are generally overpriced here.

You'll get the best deal importing from the US though. If you're that big on price =D


----------

